# Track A Parcel From Usps



## andro

How long in average take to get the parcel delivered and how to track it after it leave the states?
Was first class international package


----------



## MurderDoll

Please let me know when you find out. 
I'm gatvol now with useless USPS. 

Mine just says confirmation received. No tracking fokol. 
Pisses me off.


----------



## Chef Guest

F*ck knows guys.

Still waiting for mine too. Apparently it's 'in transit'


----------



## Chef Guest

since July 8


----------



## andro

Chef Guest said:


> F*ck knows guys.
> 
> Still waiting for mine too. Apparently it's 'in transit'


I think we are waiting from the same supplier but mine was july 12 . ( that website for the 510 connector ) just forgot the name


----------



## Chef Guest

Fatdaddyvapes


----------



## andro

Chef Guest said:


> Fatdaddyvapes


That one


----------



## Chef Guest

Yeah.

I've been in comms with him since the beginning but he can't do anything.


----------



## 6ghost9

Well I am waiting on my zamplebox and from my past experience with USPS expect to wait awhile, then breath wait awhile longer, phone someone, wait some more, phone again and loose it, then after waiting some more it will finally arrive once you have given up hope on life!


----------



## bones

Has it left US yet or not? My USPS order had some arb shit on the updates as well, so after 3 weeks i mailed SAPO and ask them to check if they have a local tracking number, 1 hour later they mailed me the local number and it was delivered 5 days later.

customer.services@postoffice.co.za


----------



## Chef Guest

6ghost9 said:


> Well I am waiting on my zamplebox and from my past experience with USPS expect to wait awhile, then breath wait awhile longer, phone someone, wait some more, phone again and loose it, then after waiting some more it will finally arrive once you have given up hope on life!


Ordered my zamplebox 2 days ago.

Not going to bother holding my breath. It'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## Chef Guest

bones said:


> Has it left US yet or not? My USPS order had some arb shit on the updates as well, so after 3 weeks i mailed SAPO and ask them to check if they have a local tracking number, 1 hour later they mailed me the local number and it was delivered 5 days later.
> 
> customer.services@postoffice.co.za


 
According to USPS website, yeah.


----------



## andro

My bad mine was only posted on the 15 of july and left the country on the 16 . Since then is in transit


----------



## bones

Chef Guest said:


> According to USPS website, yeah.


If i go back and check my USPS, tracking number it just says departed facility. My advice, mail SAPO and see if it has entered the country yet or not. Once your parcel has left the US, you cannot track it via USPS anymore.


----------



## Chef Guest

bones said:


> If i go back and check my USPS, tracking number it just says departed facility. My advice, mail SAPO and see if it has entered the country yet or not. Once your parcel has left the US, you cannot track it via USPS anymore.


You should be able to track it locally on trackmyparcel.co.za with an international tracking number.

Nothing showing though.


----------



## bones

Chef Guest said:


> You should be able to track it locally on trackmyparcel.co.za with an international tracking number.
> 
> Nothing showing though.


trackmyparcel.co.za basically just pulls in the same data from the USPS site. Wont provide you with any more info than what you can find on the USPS site. For that site to be effective it would mean that they have access to the USPS tracking system as well as SAPO, and i doubt that is the case. Basically just using an iframe of the USPS website.

*<iframe name="courierit_tracking" src="https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?strOrigTrackNum=LN109566816US" height="100%" style="border:0; width:100%; min-height:900px; background: #ffffff url(http://ajaxload.info/cache/FF/FF/FF/00/00/00/19-1.gif) no-repeat 50% 5%;"></iframe>></iframe>*
* </section>*
* </section>*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

bones said:


> trackmyparcel.co.za basically just pulls in the same data from the USPS site. Wont provide you with any more info than what you can find on the USPS site. For that site to be effective it would mean that they have access to the USPS tracking system as well as SAPO, and i doubt that is the case. Basically just using an iframe of the USPS website.
> 
> *<iframe name="courierit_tracking" src="https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?strOrigTrackNum=LN109566816US" height="100%" style="border:0; width:100%; min-height:900px; background: #ffffff url(http://ajaxload.info/cache/FF/FF/FF/00/00/00/19-1.gif) no-repeat 50% 5%;"></iframe>></iframe>
> </section>
> </section>*


I am not so sure. When the USPS site shows my parcel have left the USA I go to http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html and input the USPS number. If it has been received by them, it gives me details as well as the local tracking number for that parcel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones

@Andre I tried that as well, but eventually got fed up and mailed them.

If i use the the USPS number it shows no info, if I use the local number it shows delivered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

bones said:


> @Andre I tried that as well, but eventually got fed up and mailed them.
> 
> If i use the the USPS number it shows no info, if I use the local number it shows delivered.


Yes, that site is not always working as well.


----------



## bones

Andre said:


> Yes, that site is not always working as well.


The ghost in the machine is creating unnecessary stress levels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> I am not so sure. When the USPS site shows my parcel have left the USA I go to http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html and input the USPS number. If it has been received by them, it gives me details as well as the local tracking number for that parcel.


 
http://sms.postoffice.co.za/tracking/Parcel.aspx


----------



## Rob Fisher

All Reosmods orders I have shipped by USPS International Express I think it's called and they deliver within 8 days every time a coconut! It costs $48 but it works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

USPS, Zamplebox, 3 weeks, patient must be...


----------



## MurderDoll

Snape of Vape said:


> USPS, Zamplebox, 3 weeks, patient must be...


I'm heading through 4 weeks already. 

Highly fed up. If I'd have known it would take this long. 

I'd have taken a more expensive shipping option or not bothered ordering at all. :/


----------



## Snape of Vape

Go to your post office. Mine never says it's in SA, even if I call! 

My postoffice has a box with international parcels. Printed paper basically with the names of the recipients and the International shipping number. I then manually search through there and find my parcel. 

Go there, do that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Will go past tomorrow and have a look. 

Although they a bunch of dicks there. Will let you know.


----------



## Snape of Vape

MurderDoll said:


> Will go past tomorrow and have a look.
> 
> Although they a bunch of dicks there. Will let you know.


They are yes... I was there everyday for basically a week and a half on my second shipment, they ended up just handing me the box whenever I entered the place. First one I didn't know this is how it works, when I found out my package had been there for a week already but post office still said it's not in the country yet when I call.


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

This helped me alot. My parcel is on route from jhb int. Should arrive in a day or two. Ordered from ECblend on the 8th of July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Jacob_Ventura said:


> This helped me alot. My parcel is on route from jhb int. Should arrive in a day or two. Ordered from ECblend on the 8th of July.


How did you manage to come right?


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

Phone SA post office on 0860111502
Wait 10min to talk to a operator.
They give you a tracking number and tell you where your parcel is. Then you can phone your local post office with the tracking number, and they will be able to tell you exactly where it is.


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

I got the email address from @bones earlier on this thread. They sent an automated reply with a telephone number on. It works. Was very easy. I'll update everyone when I get it.


----------



## Cat

Rob Fisher said:


> All Reosmods orders I have shipped by USPS International Express I think it's called and they deliver within 8 days every time a coconut! It costs $48 but it works.


 
Yes. 
USPS International Express. 
EMS - Expedited Mail Service, available in countries which are party to the international agreement. (SA, USA, Japan,...others... Not Germany, not UK.) 
It is the only one which has full end-to-end tracking. iow, USPS last log entry when it exits USA airport. Then, next day, scanned on arrival at Jhb - airport facility or equivalent of DURMAIL, i dunno. Then maybe scanned when it is loaded for despatch to DURMAIL or whichever regional facility. SARS Customs at DURMAIL. Then Speed Services deliver it, + VAT + R30.

USPS International Priority 
This is what most online sellers use. It costs much more than standard airmail, like at least 100% more. Typically $30-something, maybe $20-something for a small package.It takes the same time as ordinary standard airmail. Sellers like it because it is tracked until the USA exit point - so there is proof that they shipped it. That way they can deal with idiots in 2rd world countries who say they didn't get their parcel. You might have noticed, so many USA online retailers do not ship out of USA. One main reason is that they have had too much trouble from idiots. Some don't like it because it usually involves a long wait at the PO at forms to fill in.

...i see they have renamed them again. So,... https://www.usps.com/ship/compare-international-services.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bones

Rob Fisher said:


> All Reosmods orders I have shipped by USPS International Express I think it's called and they deliver within 8 days every time a coconut! It costs $48 but it works.


$50 is a bit hectic. I've only used USPS normal shipping for items and have not lost any items. I've even bought a jacket from Alpha industries and it's been delivered. Only downside is the wait, but i don't mind.


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

Just picked up my usps mailed order from the postoffice. Had to pay R750 for customs. Im not sure if I would buy internationally again, unless this juice is out of this world good...but I doubt it.
I had to phone the post office, they will not phone you.


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

Just picked up my usps mailed order from the postoffice. Had to pay R750 for customs. Im not sure if I would buy internationally again, unless this juice is out of this world good...but I doubt it.
I had to phone the post office, they will not phone you.


----------



## johan

Jacob_Ventura said:


> Just picked up my usps mailed order from the postoffice. Had to pay R750 for customs. Im not sure if I would buy internationally again, unless this juice is out of this world good...but I doubt it.
> I had to phone the post office, they will not phone you.


 
That's just Bad Luck! I really hope the flavours are worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

Its smells like it might be worth it. And they gave me 2 protank 3minis and i only ordered and paid for one. Also loads of infor on recommended steeping time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zaVaper

It’s evident that the USPS > EMS > SAPO tracking is disorganized.

Example: this was delivered yesterday to my local PO:

This is the results from using USPS tracking, EMS tracking international & domestic.

*USPS:*
June 23, 2014 , 10:00 am
Departed USPS Facility
LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 
Your item departed our USPS facility in LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 on June 23, 2014 at 10:00 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

*EMS global* track and trace points to USPS:
Partial or no tracking information is available for this item posted in UNITED STATES. You may try the tracking service provided by the post of UNITED STATES.

*SAPO Domestic* tracking can’t translate the USPS tracking number:
Parcel number LNxxxxxxxxxUS was not found in the database!
Please check your parcel number and re-enter if it is incorrect.
If your number is correct and your parcel details do not appear, please call our help desk.

The post office customer service center is able to translate the USPS code into a domestically traceable code.

I recommend that you ask the post office service center to obtain a local tracking code for further tracking.

Just drop them a mail and they will help you out, obviously wait a couple days after it's shipped from the US to give the parcel time to arrive in SA.

jimccustomerservices@postoffice.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ra1nMan

I have been waiting a month for my parcel to arrive from the US. Going to go past my local post office to check.


----------



## Chef Guest

Got an email from a lady at the post office and she suggested just that. Apparently they just get sorted and sent to the PO where you live. No tracking locally etc.


----------



## capetocuba

zaVaper said:


> It’s evident that the USPS > EMS > SAPO tracking is disorganized.
> 
> Example: this was delivered yesterday to my local PO:
> 
> This is the results from using USPS tracking, EMS tracking international & domestic.
> 
> *USPS:*
> June 23, 2014 , 10:00 am
> Departed USPS Facility
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90009
> Your item departed our USPS facility in LOS ANGELES, CA 90009 on June 23, 2014 at 10:00 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
> 
> *EMS global* track and trace points to USPS:
> Partial or no tracking information is available for this item posted in UNITED STATES. You may try the tracking service provided by the post of UNITED STATES.
> 
> *SAPO Domestic* tracking can’t translate the USPS tracking number:
> Parcel number LNxxxxxxxxxUS was not found in the database!
> Please check your parcel number and re-enter if it is incorrect.
> If your number is correct and your parcel details do not appear, please call our help desk.
> 
> The post office customer service center is able to translate the USPS code into a domestically traceable code.
> 
> I recommend that you ask the post office service center to obtain a local tracking code for further tracking.
> 
> Just drop them a mail and they will help you out, obviously wait a couple days after it's shipped from the US to give the parcel time to arrive in SA.
> 
> jimccustomerservices@postoffice.co.za


 
Thanks for this info. I mailed customer services earlier. One parcel left USA on 17 July and second one on 23rd July. I received this response! 

"
Good day
The is no trace regards this all two parcels.
Kind regards
Maria"


----------



## Chef Guest

capetocuba said:


> Thanks for this info. I mailed customer services earlier. One parcel left USA on 17 July and second one on 23rd July. I received this response!
> 
> "
> Good day
> The is no trace regards this all two parcels.
> Kind regards
> Maria"


Best grammar ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

They broke the English!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones

I don't think the people at the Post office like you... 

I've had no hassles from them. They delivered a parcel collection slip to my house to collect my stuff.


----------



## Ra1nMan

Went past my local PO this morning. No parcel there for me. The guy at the counter gave me the JIMC call centre number. Tried calling about 6 times and every time I got cut off before anybody answered. 

Then tried the sapo call centre, got through after 5min. Gave the lady my international tracking no. The parcel arrived in SA and was sent to the Kensington PO (I live nowhere near there) Kensington then sent it back to JIMC for obvious reasons. Got a number to call the PO at OR Tambo which was no help except I got another number to the JIMC. 

Called it and got through. Spoke to the guy and he said I can come collect the parcel from them, I just need my ID, invoice and tracking number.


----------



## Chef Guest

Have still had no joy and it's been a month. Any advise?


----------



## MurderDoll

Makes two of us @Chef Guest


----------



## Snape of Vape

Emails sent? People called?
Have you guys gone around to your post office? Are you sure you went to the correct post office?

Reason I'm askin the correct one, my home address for some odd reason goes to a post office that is a couple of km away, my Pobox goes to one about 1 km away


----------



## MurderDoll

Snape of Vape said:


> Emails sent? People called?
> Have you guys gone around to your post office? Are you sure you went to the correct post office?
> 
> Reason I'm askin the correct one, my home address for some odd reason goes to a post office that is a couple of km away, my Pobox goes to one about 1 km away


Emails sent to ZampleBox, Jimc and post office. Post office visited numerous times and no arrival. 

None existent tracking number according to SAPO and JIMC.


----------



## Ra1nMan

Chef Guest said:


> Have still had no joy and it's been a month. Any advise?


Do you have a tracking number (international or local)? 

I had my international tracking number, called the call centre to get my local tracking number. You will only get a local tracking number if your parcel has entered SA. 

My parcel was sent back to JIMC due to it being sent to the wrong PO. 
I went and collected my parcel from JIMC on Monday.


----------



## capetocuba

Jacob is visiting Barack right now! I will send Jacob a message quick and ask him to ensure that USPS and SAPO are seamlessly integrated

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Yeah

Have tried all avenues without success. Called, emailed, website.

Maybe it just hasn't arrived yet...


----------



## Ra1nMan

When did your parcel leave the US? I purchased my item off eBay on the 1st of July. Was shipped the same day. It only left the US on the 5th according to the USPS tracking. Arrived in SA on the 7th according to SAPO. The item was then sent to the wrong PO on the 22nd.


----------



## capetocuba

Chef Guest said:


> Yeah
> 
> Have tried all avenues without success. Called, emailed, website.
> 
> Maybe it just hasn't arrived yet...


I'm in the same boat mate.


----------



## Chef Guest

Left on the 8th July


----------



## Chef Guest

I've actually given up hope. My Zamplebox will probably never arrive...


----------



## bones

Never give up hope... A mate of mine received a slip to collect some stuff he bought off ebay. He received the notification about 2 months ago.

He placed the order in 2009

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

bones said:


> Never give up hope... A mate of mine received a slip to collect some stuff he bought off ebay. He received the notification about 2 months ago.
> 
> He placed the order in 2009


What the F*ck?!?!?!?!? 

Well, at least it will be well steeped...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

The customs/postal service is almost non existent now. Parcels arrive within a week of sending and then take a further 2 weeks or even more to get to us!


----------



## 6ghost9

Chef Guest said:


> What the F*ck?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Well, at least it will be well steeped...


 
I think at that point its past steeping...That on the fermenting stage!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones

@Chef Guest It was car parts. The dude sold the car before the parts arrived.

I bought a RC car from US. Took like 4 months to get here. I gave up hope. Was pleasantly surprised when it arrived so much so that i crashed into a wall on the first day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

capetocuba said:


> The customs/postal service is almost non existent now. Parcels arrive within a week of sending and then take a further 2 weeks or even more to get to us!


Dude, I don't understand what you've just said.

I get parcels all the time, but it's only the ones from the US that are problematic.


----------



## capetocuba

Chef Guest said:


> Dude, I don't understand what you've just said.
> 
> I get parcels all the time, but it's only the ones from the US that are problematic.


What I mean is parcels get from the US to Jhb in about a week or less, from thereon its a lottery to when I receive parcel.


----------



## MurderDoll

Finally got mine. Was at the PO this morning. 

I'm happy now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest

MurderDoll said:


> Finally got mine. Was at the PO this morning.
> 
> I'm happy now.


 
A ball hair away from giving you a dislike!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## andro

Yesterday went to cape town for the last neuro appointment and been home to say hi to my dog . On the postbox was a card from the postoffice for my parcel . Next week when back will retrieve it .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Lucky bastard...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro

I just noticed that on the card say 29 of july is when was ready to collect . And the us post office website tracking said that departed the sender on the 16 th of july


----------



## Snape of Vape

Got a local tracking number today for my Zamplebox after I sent an email, alien vision still no local tracking, but it was sent a week later so still patient.


----------



## MarkK

Waiting for 2 parcels from over seas to be given shelf numbers ? lol bastards!


----------



## Snape of Vape

Ok so sapo is making me bleak! 
They striking again, since last week Monday!! 

I have two separate juice orders I'm waiting for and a fasttech order, all of these are in the country but my local post office is literally closed!! Nothing is happening!! 

Fffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MarkK

lol its nuts hey...

Still waiting for the first fasttech purchase i made, I have a feeling its sitting at Cape Mail...


----------



## Derick

Yeah, ordered something via EMS a while back and it hit SA on the 15th of August - since then it moves from one hub to the next every 3 days or so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

Its a joke, all service delivery is going to shizz, roads and councils ... sigh
sad state of affairs ...


----------



## Snape of Vape

Mine all said hub or out to transport, but seeing as the whole Gauteng is on strike or something, nothing is happening! How do you just close a postoffice and no one cares??


----------



## Ryangriffon

Hi. I am waiting on a parcel from Colorado USA. It was sent USPS. After 6 days my tracking number still says 'In Transit'. Has anyone had a similar experience? Thanks.


----------



## Petrus

@Ryangriffon , I had a issue with USPS in the past, after 60 days it was still showing "In transit" and is still after 200 days in transit, but it pitched at my local post office. I am waiting for a Royal Mail parcel that is "In Transit"now for 22 days. All you can do is to have faith and lots of beer and patience and fait.......and and and.


----------



## kev mac

Ryangriffon said:


> Hi. I am waiting on a parcel from Colorado USA. It was sent USPS. After 6 days my tracking number still says 'In Transit'. Has anyone had a similar experience? Thanks.


Living in the states I use this function all the time.Usually they are spot on and if there is a delay they will spell it out for you. This doesn't seem like a unreasonable amount of time so keep checking and unless you get a delay warning it's probably on route, that said the few times iv'e sent parcels to S.A.they seem to take an extra long amount of time,but they always have arrived.Good luck!


----------



## Ryangriffon

Thanks very much @Petrus and @kev mac. I just went onto Trackmyparcel.co.za. It gave me more info than the Usps site. Apparently it only left the hub in San Francisco on Wednesday 9th August. So it will probably only arrive in SA this weekend or next week. It is a custom made pipe so I cannot just replace it which is why I'm panicking. But I will keep the faith! Must admit I have used usps a few times in the past, and although it takes long, parcels have always arrived. So let's wait, drink and see! Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

